#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-11
<betoamatizta> Hola, aun no he intalado ubuntu, por mi esposa que aun le cuasta manejar windows, ya tengo todo listo, con 10 gigas tengo para que funcione
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-04
<JonathanCalle> saludos
<JonathanCalle> hay alguien por ahí??
<Costeelation> SergioMeneses, seria buena idea que el team tenga una camiseta oficial?
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, ya la tiene
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> la negrita?
<Costeelation> de la tienda geek
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, si
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-05
<Nestux> Buenas noches
<sergio-movil> Buenas como vamos?
<FernandoGiraldo> buenas noches para todos
<Jhosman> casi q no toco desde el celu
<Nestux> buenas
<sergio-movil> Yo ando desde cel tambien
<sergio-movil> No esta andres aun
<FernandoGiraldo> sergio-movil, nada
<sergio-movil> Ahora, hay q registrar los sfd
<sergio-movil> Las ciudades
<sergio-movil> Ya esta la wiki creada
<Jhosman> hasta ahora se q están Bogota y cartagena
<sergio-movil> Con la plantilla de las ciudades
<luiscano> Buenas noches a tod@s
<Jhosman> ashhh llego cano
<luiscano> Espero que no este en esta reunion ni sergio ni jhosman
<sergio-movil> Oo
<luiscano> xq si llegan a estar, es reunion de comunidad Troll, jejeje
<JoseGutierrez> hola a todos...
<sergio-movil> Entro desde el pc un seg
<Jhosman> igual yo
<Jhosman> ya vengo
<Nestux> jajaja
<sergio-movil> Bueno vamos mirando los temas
<sergio-movil> Llego same
<sergio-movil> :)
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses, buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<FernandoGiraldo> que hay pa hoy?
<luiscano> Bueno y puedo saber de que estan hablando?
<JoseGutierrez> hi FernandoGiraldo
<SergioMeneses> voy a montar un hangout
<SergioMeneses> asi salimos mas rapido de la reunion
<SergioMeneses> y generlo el log por aqui
<FernandoGiraldo> JoseGutierrez, que mas pues?
<luiscano> O es un chat para amenazar a alguien por  convivencia como a Jhosman o a Meneses?
<SergioMeneses> luiscano, vamos a hacer algo serio, por fa'
<luiscano> Ok
<SergioMeneses> pasen la cuenta de correo los interesados en entrar
<FernandoGiraldo> ferchosur@gmail.com
<MrAvoch> mr.avoch@gmail.com
<luiscano> Cual es el objetivo de la reunion?
<SergioMeneses> luiscano, me parece entonces q anda en el lugar equivocado
<JoseGutierrez> joseb.gutierrez@gmail.com
<SergioMeneses> lis acabo de invitar
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Wed Sep  5 02:57:21 2012 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<SergioMeneses> #topic reunion del concilio
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: reunion del concilio
<JHOSMAN> Listones =)
<JHOSMAN> @LuisCano se fué?
<SergioMeneses> Temas de la reunión:
<SergioMeneses> 1- SFD
<SergioMeneses> #topic Software Freedom Day
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Software Freedom Day
<SergioMeneses> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/SFD/sfd2012
<SergioMeneses> esa es la wiki para agregar las ciudades, asi acceder al material
<SergioMeneses> #action JoseGutierrez enviar email acerca del registro de las ciudades para el SFD en la wiki del evento
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: JoseGutierrez enviar email acerca del registro de las ciudades para el SFD en la wiki del evento
<SergioMeneses> #topic Evneto de la Universidad de Cundinamarca
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Evneto de la Universidad de Cundinamarca
<SergioMeneses> #topic Evento de la Universidad de Cundinamarca
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Evento de la Universidad de Cundinamarca
<SergioMeneses> - necesitan conferencistas y talleristas
<SergioMeneses> - solicitar material
<SergioMeneses> - armar stand de presentación
<SergioMeneses> #action luiscano enviar email acerca del evento a SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: luiscano enviar email acerca del evento a SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #action SergioMeneses averiguar los conferencistas internacionales para el evento
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: SergioMeneses averiguar los conferencistas internacionales para el evento
<SergioMeneses> #topic evento en cucuta
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: evento en cucuta
<SergioMeneses> se establece el contacto paa la participacion en ese evento
<SergioMeneses> miembros de la comunidad que asistirian: luiscano y SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> - solicitar material
<SergioMeneses> #action SergioMeneses establecer el contacto con los organizadores
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: SergioMeneses establecer el contacto con los organizadores
<SergioMeneses> #topic Proyecto de universidades en Medellin
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Proyecto de universidades en Medellin
<SergioMeneses> - solicitar material
<FernandoGiraldo> ya volvi
<SergioMeneses> #action FernandoGiraldo enviar email informando de la actividad, el cronograma de las universidades para el envio de material y difusion del evento
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: FernandoGiraldo enviar email informando de la actividad, el cronograma de las universidades para el envio de material y difusion del evento
<SergioMeneses> #topic agregar los nuevos colaboradores de la lista de correos
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: agregar los nuevos colaboradores de la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> #action SergioMeneses agregar a Fernando y Maicon a la administracion de la lista de correos
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: SergioMeneses agregar a Fernando y Maicon a la administracion de la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Comunidades Locales dentro de Colombia
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Wed Sep  5 03:56:30 2012 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-09-05-02.57.moin.txt
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-07
<asterion1986> hola, alguien sabe algo de arreglar probleas de escritorio en ubuntu
<asterion1986> tengo un problema con mi escritorio, cuando lo fui a encender no aparecia el escritorio
<asterion1986> solo la ventana del pasword
<JHOSMAN_> asterion1986 estos temas los tratamos por el canal #ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN_> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-co
<asterion1986> ahhh bueno gracias
<asterion1986> soy nuevo en este protal
<JHOSMAN_> No hay lio! por eso mismo orientamos y abrimos estos espacios!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-03
<BartOC3> ubuntu-co-bot:  ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<BartOC3> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> BartOC3: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<BartOC3> #endmeeting
<SergioM> BartOC3:saludos
<SergioM> andresmuj:
<andresmuj> casi no me conecta esta vaina
<andresmuj> como van
<SergioM> andresmuj:jaja
<SergioM> bien bien
<SergioM> ya supo que termino el tiempo en el LC
<andresmuj> vi que van a hacer elecciones... o buscan candidatos para elegir.. algo así.
<SergioM> andresmuj:si
<SergioM> acabamos chris laura y yo
<andresmuj> me avisan apenas comiencen por fa que estoy terminando unos temas...
<SergioM> aunq ya postule la re-eleccion
<SergioM> andresmuj:pero ud cito la reunion
<SergioM> jajaja
<BartOC3> un Segundo..
<BartOC3> ya vengo Buenas Noches SergioM
<SergioM> BartOC3:entnces
<andresmuj> listo
<andresmuj> jejejej
<andresmuj> casi se me olvida y me voy
<andresmuj> aghh
<andresmuj> pero no llego jhosman
<andresmuj> SergioM: con las aclaraciones que ha conseguido jhosman ud se siente mas tranquilo sobre el tema???
<SergioM> andresmuj:la verdad no esta tan mal, eso si recordar el uso de la marca
 * JHOSMAN =( lo siendo acabé de llegar a casa
<andresmuj> sip de acuerdo...
<JHOSMAN> Me pueden hacer un resumen?
<andresmuj> BartOC3:  algun comentario al respecto?
<andresmuj> JHOSMAN: realmente no hemos dicho nada...  le preguntaba a SergioM que que opinaba
 * JHOSMAN vieron los mails de esta mañana?
<JHOSMAN> aumm
<JHOSMAN> bueno
<andresmuj> en general con las aclaraciones que se han hecho yo me siento mas tranquilo
<andresmuj> lo que me parece importante es que el adserver solo se ponga durante el evento
<SergioM> andresmuj:++
<JHOSMAN> andresmuj: lo que envié esta mañana dice aún mas
<andresmuj> que la publicidad la hagamos por redes sociales
<JHOSMAN> aja
<andresmuj> y solo antes y durante el evento y quizas una semana despues por aquello de dar las gracias y contar donde será el proximo
<JHOSMAN> ajam
<andresmuj> creo que así estamos balanceados
<JHOSMAN> entonces queda aprobado?
<andresmuj> le parece SergioM?
<andresmuj> y BartOC3?
<BartOC3> vengo llegando...
<SergioM> andresmuj:total
<JHOSMAN> Oigan, tengo una propuesta
<JHOSMAN> para aumentar los likes en Facebook
<JHOSMAN> y es como condicion
<JHOSMAN> que cada persona invite a la mayor cantidad de amigos a seguir el FanPage de FB
<JHOSMAN> aunque en realidad nos sirve de nada para el concurso
<JHOSMAN> nos ayudaría a aumentar la difusión
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> se podría decir que son "puntos extra" aunque quienes dan el veredicto son los de futura
<JHOSMAN> (Social Media)
<Fernando_> buenas
<BartOC3> Perfecto andresmuj deacuerdo.
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  aja y eso para que ?? te recuerdo que las ent7radas las da campus no nosotros
<andresmuj> el fanpage de FB de Ubuntu?
<SergioM> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> Lo sé!
<SergioM> eso iba a decir
<JHOSMAN> creo q no me entendieron
<JHOSMAN> es un "truco"
<JHOSMAN> para conseguir mas fans
<SergioM> neh
<SergioM> ud con las q sale
<JHOSMAN> -_-
<JHOSMAN> SergioM:  piense en el Colombiano promedio
<SergioM> esta como la hackeada
<JHOSMAN> hace lo q sea por algo gratis
<JHOSMAN> es una campaña q nos ayudará a aumentar la difusión
<JHOSMAN> que nos cnozcan
<JHOSMAN> q la gente inite a a sus amigos
<andresmuj> pues no me parece mala la idea... a ver si entendí...    el concurso es que quienes más inviten amigos a hacer fan de Ubuntu en Facebook le damos una boleta al campus.  Es así?     y como podemos saber quien invito mas amigos???
<JHOSMAN> a q nos sigan.... en la empresa donde estoy ahora hacen eso para conseuguir fans nuevos y les va muy bien! =) es algo como un efecto exponencial
<Fernando_> y de donde sacasmos la entrada?
<JHOSMAN> andresmuj: algo asi
<JHOSMAN> vean
<JHOSMAN> tenemos 1 Entrada Fija
<JHOSMAN> 2 VIP (para los miembros UCO)
<JHOSMAN> Si UCO supera mas de 100 registros por el addserver
<JHOSMAN> nos dan dos entradas mas q se rifar{a entre esos 100
<JHOSMAN> el truco está en q la gente antes de inscribirse al addserver
<JHOSMAN> primero invite a sus amigos a seguirnos en la página de Facebook
<JHOSMAN> Conseguir fans por poder participar en el concurso
<JHOSMAN> creo q es algo justo para nosotros
<JHOSMAN> y no todo queda para futura
<andresmuj> hmm, veo.   Bueno antes de seguir con el tema, definamos lo del acuerdo.
<Fernando_> esta buena la idea
<andresmuj> Según veo todos están de acuerdo, Fernando_ que opina?
<Fernando_> lo dificil es implementarla
<BartOC3> andresmuj:  yo estoy deacuerdo con lo de arriba
<Fernando_> pero me gusta
<Fernando_> andres también de acuerdo, no muy satisfecho pero es lo que hay
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_: es algo "que se hará solo" la gente lo hará
<JHOSMAN> regalado hasta un puño (colombiano) xD
<Fernando_> ok JHOSMAN
<andresmuj> ok, entonces creo que todos estamos de acuerdo por lo que aprobamos hacer el acuerdo con Futura bajo la condición de solo usar redes sociales, antes, durante y una semana después del evento.  Y solo promocionar temas de campus party y de nuestras conferencias.
<JHOSMAN> +1
<andresmuj> +1
<BartOC3> +1
<JHOSMAN> ping ubuntu-co-bot
<JHOSMAN> -_-se durmió
<andresmuj> JHOSMAN: creo que tocaba darle algun comando para que funcionara... jejeje
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot:  despierte toche!
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "despierte" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> ya :)
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: help
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<JHOSMAN> como es q se hace la votación?
<SergioM> jajaja
<andresmuj> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> andresmuj: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<andresmuj> aghh
<andresmuj> vote
<andresmuj> ahhhh
<andresmuj> SEÑORES!!
<andresmuj> nunca le dieron el #endmeeting a la reunión pasada!
<andresmuj> esa vaina sigue viva!!!
<andresmuj> yo me di cuenta porque leí los logs al otro día!
<andresmuj> y ahí??
<andresmuj> #endmeeting
<andresmuj> chicos, creo que no siendo mas,ya hicimos lo que debiamos....   sobre lo del fan base esta chevere la idea, no vería problema la verdad.
<JHOSMAN> si
<JHOSMAN> en realidad no hacemos nada
<andresmuj> les parece bien si dejamos así por hoy?
<JHOSMAN> solo conseguir fan's de chévere
<BartOC3> andresmuj:  un momento..
<JHOSMAN> voy a hacer los banners
<JHOSMAN> y mañana inicio SPAM por social media! =)
<andresmuj> BartOC3: digap
<BartOC3> mire.. las entradas que vamos a dar.. es escojida por futura y no por nosotros menos los 2 codigos VIP
<Fernando_> que pena me entro una llamad
<Fernando_> a
<andresmuj> hmmm buen punto.. claro eso tenemos que resolverlo... esas entradas a quine se le dan o como se reparten...
<BartOC3> Opiino que las VIP sean por meritos personas que vallan ahcer algo por la comunidad a cpco
<BartOC3> para no desaprovechar esas vip
<andresmuj> +1 BartOC3
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3:+1k
<andresmuj> quienes tienen entrada?
<Fernando_> +1 BartOC3
<JHOSMAN> las VIP para los UCO Members
<BartOC3> andresmuj: yo tengo ya entrada...
<andresmuj> JHOSMAN: ese seria el requisito mínimo....
<andresmuj> muy boleta si les propongo que le demos una a SergioMeneses y la otra a Fernando_ ?
<andresmuj> hmmm
<andresmuj> bueno
<SergioMeneses> andresmuj:no yo no
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  minimo debe ser miembro...
<andresmuj> digamos k dandolas a dedo...
<JHOSMAN> no se
<BartOC3> Creo  Fernando_ tambien tiene entrada...
<Fernando_> andresmuj, yo tampoco
<andresmuj> la otra es rifarlas y que hagan una propuesta de lo que van a hacer..
<JHOSMAN> linaporras dijo q iba como prensa
<JHOSMAN> entonces tampoco
<JHOSMAN> :P
<andresmuj> UJUJU YYUUPII!!!
<andresmuj> voy a ver PAISAS!!!!
<Fernando_> andresmuj, mejor hacemos concurso
<andresmuj> ;)
<SergioMeneses> porq no hacen como un stand informativo en el campus? y hay estan las boletas
<Fernando_> jajaja
<Fernando_> yo veo paisas todos los dias XD
<andresmuj> buena idea SergioMeneses
<andresmuj> le damos boletas a los que propongan el mejor stand
<SergioMeneses> ese Fernando_ esta buscado
<SergioMeneses> andresmuj:algo asi
<SergioMeneses> no se...
<andresmuj> hmmm que tal esto.. que armen grupos de 2 personas
<BartOC3> andresmuj:  +1
<andresmuj> 1 de una ciudad
<andresmuj> y otra de otra ciudad
<andresmuj> y que hagan la propuesta
<SergioMeneses> yo no voy porq eso de pagar pa ir no va conmigo
<andresmuj> hacemos votación
<andresmuj> y a ellos le damos las entradas.
<Fernando_> SergioMeneses, pero usted tiene charla aprobada?
<BartOC3> andresmuj:  si perfecto!!
<andresmuj> y fomentamos la integración en todo el país!
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_: no
<Fernando_> andresmuj, esta muy buena la idea
<Fernando_> y se vale gente de Medellin también
<Fernando_> ?
<andresmuj> si claro!
<andresmuj> bueno una pregunta
<andresmuj> la VIP tiene transporte a Medellín???
<BartOC3> Nop andresmuj
<BartOC3> solo entrada y camping andresmuj
<SergioMeneses> ni catering?
<BartOC3> no hay catering
<andresmuj> ahhh .. ercole.... bueno eso sería la condición... o la letra menuda...  hmmm vaina
<BartOC3> Si asi es andresmuj
<andresmuj> bueno entonces como  lo planteamos...
<BartOC3> y aclarar lo siguente que no incluye transporte ni cartering
<Fernando_> si toca asi
<SergioMeneses> es q no se...
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> q cosas
<Fernando_> a lo bien
<Fernando_> estamos de acuerdo SergioMeneses
<Fernando_> aunque no diga mucho yo lo entiendo
<Fernando_> y eso que no soy clasico campusero
 * SergioMeneses es asi
<andresmuj> bueno chicos.. debo salir... sigo en la oficina.
<andresmuj> como planteamos el asunto entonces?
<BartOC3> Ya otra cosa al respecto... creo q ya nop ?
<BartOC3> el mejor stand de Ubuntu (2 personas) se gana las entradas.. y que sean Miembro de UCo
<andresmuj> ok, pero entonces quien lanza la propuesta  a la comunidad?  BartOC3 envias el correo?
<BartOC3> perfecto andresmuj
<BartOC3> que tiempo lo ponemos ?
<andresmuj> ponemos lo de ciudades diferentes o lo quitamos (por aquello del transporte?)
<BartOC3> una semana
<andresmuj> sip una semana...
<BartOC3> que sea general y se pone que cada quien se hace responsable del transporte
<andresmuj> vale
<Fernando_> +1
<BartOC3> yo lo envio antes a la lista del concilio y despues se envia a la general
<andresmuj> bueno... señores entonces les deseo feliz noche y estamos hablando, un abrazo!
<andresmuj> listo BartOC3
<andresmuj> saludos!
<BartOC3> estamos hablando..!!
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  esta
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_: BartOC3 bn bn
<Fernando_> bn
<Fernando_> suerte
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  hablando de UbuCon ?
<Fernando_> como va eso?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  nos reunimos ahora ?? aprovechar q esta Fernando_
<BartOC3> deme 10 minutos ya vengo..
<Fernando_> hagale
<SergioMeneses> huy no
<Fernando_> me hace ping
<Fernando_> que voy a estar en otra vaina
<SergioMeneses> ando ya ocupado
<Fernando_> jajaja este SergioMeneses si es daña parches
<Fernando_> cuando nos reunimos?
<BartOC3> aaa ok...
<BartOC3> si antes del jueves.. que tenemos la oficial
<BartOC3> miercoles
<BartOC3> a las 20:00
<BartOC3> propongo
<Fernando_> no puedo
<Fernando_> toca despues de 22
<Fernando_> estoy en un curso hasta las 20
<Fernando_> y mientras llego al apto
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<SergioMeneses> atento a la lista de correos entonces y a las atas
<SergioMeneses> actas
<BartOC3> :P
<Fernando_> ok
<Fernando_> si puedo llegar ahi estare
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-05
<Vgres> Hola! Buenas noches, la verdad soy muy novato en este mundo de linux pero estoy muy interesado en instalarlo en mi computador, alguien me podria decir que distribucion usar
<Vgres> Gracias
<juanc> Ubuntu o Linux Mint.
<Vgres> Ubuntu
<Vgres> aunque aun tengo mis dudas en cual ser mas amigable para principiantes
<Vgres> Cual me aconsejaría
<Vgres> ?
<juanc> Los cumpla la misma funsión
<juanc> son para principiantes
<Vgres> son faciles de usar?
<juanc> Nada es facil en la vida sobre todo cuando eres dueño del sistema
<juanc> solo probándolas podrás responderte esa pregunta
<Vgres> Cuanto tiempo lleva usando linux?
<Vgres> le tomo mucho adaptarse a el?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-06
<el_ruso> ubuntu-co-bot time
<ubuntu-co-bot> el_ruso: Error: "time" is not a valid command.
<el_ruso> ubuntu-co-bot date
<ubuntu-co-bot> el_ruso: Error: "date" is not a valid command.
<el_ruso> ubuntu-co-bot hora
<ubuntu-co-bot> el_ruso: Error: "hora" is not a valid command.
<el_ruso> Clear
